

Ask HN: Hacker news on friendfeed - do you like it? - thepanister

Well,
I was just reading Paul Buchheit's blog, and I thought of integrating YC:HN with friendfeed through it's API.<p>Do you think it's good or bad idea? :D
======
wallflower
I think it's a good idea, and FriendFeed has a decent search facility. It
would be interesting to get a historical snapshot of the top news stories
(e.g. scrape top page -> submit to scribd -> submit to friend feed)

Also check out Atul's FriendFeed (Atul is the top Techmeme tipper):

<http://friendfeed.com/atul>

